# The Restraurant



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

My wife and I walked past a swanky new restraurant last night.

"Did you smell that food?", 
she said "it was absolutely increadible and it is our Anniversary tomorrow."

"Fuck it" I though. "I'll treat her".

So I walked her past again.


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Rob


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## washwarehouse (Jul 10, 2011)

I hope you don't do that in real life lol


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol:


----------

